# First Stories



## Atrak (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a thread where you can post links to your first completed short story. If your first completed story was novel-length, then bully for you.

_Note: this is not a thread for critiques. This is simply to compare your first writing to your latest writings, and those of others. Hopefully, if you have been writing for any length of time, you wouldn't need critiques. _

My first short story is called Ideas. I consider it my first for several reasons. The first and foremost is that it is actually finished, without the rushed endings I usually had back then. I also experimented with many new methods (new to me), and when I was finished, the pride I felt in it was overwhelming. I burst out into a huge grin whenever I thought about it. How naive I was  .

Here's the link.


----------



## panzergulo (Mar 12, 2010)

My first short story was written in Finnish, and I've lost it a long time ago, and I don't even remember its name. It was something about some lost artifact and some guy who was searching for it and stuff... it was fantasy. It was probably something rather silly, I was something around sixteen years old when I wrote it. None of my early material has ever been published online.

My first short story written in English was written in January 2008, and its name is 'Martin The Fox', if I remember correctly. It tells about a fox who encounters a mysterious lynx in a desert. It's fantasy too, and actually, I have it in my FA gallery. The story has sort of an open ending and I wrote two sequels for it, and it's a start of a very long series of fantasy short stories, but I don't value any of them very high anymore. Both my storytelling skills and my English have surpassed the level of my early works long time ago. It's not really worth it to go back and rewrite them anymore.

Then again, anything of my own and older than six months feels really crappy and awkward for me... although, I have noticed a trend... I don't hate all of my old writing anymore... there are some jewels that I still enjoy reading again, even if I have improved as a writer since writing them.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't want to think about my first short story or a LOT of my first writing.  It was terrible, contrive, and had poor character development.

...I mean MORESO.


----------



## Scarborough (Mar 12, 2010)

This is the first story I have recorded.

It's from early 2001. Which puts me at the end of 5th grade. Or the end of 6th grade. I don't know. But it is so terrible. 

(Though I think I recall the first story I ever wrote was probably around Kindergarten or first grade, where my brother and I [and I think other family members] were kidnapped and stuck in the trailer of a mack truck. We left notes behind [somehow] for my parents to find. Except I didn't finish that one either. And it was on an old Windows 3.0 or 3.1 machine. Anyway, it's gone now because that old CPU died.)


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 12, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't want to think about my first short story or a LOT of my first writing.  It was terrible, contrive, and had poor character development.
> 
> ...I mean MORESO.



This. Mine would be from at LEAST 7th grade if not earlier.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't even know where mine went. I've actually misplaced the first good few I had, so the earliest one I do have isn't very old.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 12, 2010)

My first stories were...um...bad, lol. I threw most of them away, and the ones on the net? Let's just say those won't see the light of day for a LONG, LONG time.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 12, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't want to think about my first short story or a LOT of my first writing.  It was terrible, contrive, and had poor character development.
> 
> ...I mean MORESO.





TakeWalker said:


> This. Mine would be from at LEAST 7th grade if not earlier.





Altamont said:


> My first stories were...um...bad, lol. I threw most of them away, and the ones on the net? Let's just say those won't see the light of day for a LONG, LONG time.



That is the point  . You look at your first stories and see how far you've really come. Seriously, that story I posted is a piece of crap, but it was a piece of crap that I had pride in. I was such a terrible writer back then  .


----------



## Altamont (Mar 13, 2010)

Hm...well, there are my Teen Titans fan-fics...

Here's Autumn:

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/3902813/1/Autumn


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 13, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That is the point  . You look at your first stories and see how far you've really come. Seriously, that story I posted is a piece of crap, but it was a piece of crap that I had pride in. I was such a terrible writer back then  .



Ffff, lol.

The funny thing is, whatever it might have been, I've still got it around somewhere.


----------

